# 65 points 189 visa VS 75 points - 489 visa



## sasidhar0 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi, I couldn't clearly understand how the invitations are issued to 489 visa for pro-rata occupations. If an applicant lodges EOI with 65 points --189 visa & 75 points -- 489 visa, which visa would have high chances of getting invitation. Assuming that 65 is the minimum point score needed to get invitation for that pro-rata occupation, due to high volume of applications (for example Software Engineer). Someone please clarify.

If anyone has gone through similar situation as above, please share the details, which visa is approved invitation for, points for each visa type, the SOL occupation.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

invite will be sent to eoi having highest point, if there are two eoi with same points then preference will be give to the one who submitted earlier


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sasidhar0 said:


> Hi, I couldn't clearly understand how the invitations are issued to 489 visa for pro-rata occupations. If an applicant lodges EOI with 65 points --189 visa & 75 points -- 489 visa, which visa would have high chances of getting invitation. Assuming that 65 is the minimum point score needed to get invitation for that pro-rata occupation, due to high volume of applications (for example Software Engineer). Someone please clarify.
> 
> If anyone has gone through similar situation as above, please share the details, which visa is approved invitation for, points for each visa type, the SOL occupation.


It depends on your occupation. First all invitation places are given to 189 and then if any places are left, they are given to 489 as far as I can read from SkillSelect site. Others please let me know if I am wrong.

So, for pro rata occupation, the chances are almost zero to get invite in 489 since all occupation places are taken by 189. If your occupation is not pro rata and you get 60 points in 489, then you will get invited. So, for now, 65 in 189 is better than 75 in 489.

*This might help:*


> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be *no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas* in these occupations.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I am wondering how they select your invite if you express interest in both 189 and 489.

I have 189- 60 points and 489- 70 points.

Will I receive invite in both categories? Or will 189 hold precedence over 489?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering how they select your invite if you express interest in both 189 and 489.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you mean a family sponsored 489? For a pro-rata occupation this question is irrelevant (at the moment) as they are using their allocation each round on 189.

On non pro-rata, it's an interesting question. I would guess the 189 would get the invite first (as the rule is that 489 FS only get invited when the 189 queue is empty), lock the EOI and therefore stop the 489 getting the invite. I'm really not sure why you'd add 489 to an EOI if you qualify for 189 non-pro-rata...


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'm guessing you mean a family sponsored 489? For a pro-rata occupation this question is irrelevant (at the moment) as they are using their allocation each round on 189.
> 
> On non pro-rata, it's an interesting question. I would guess the 189 would get the invite first (as the rule is that 489 FS only get invited when the 189 queue is empty), lock the EOI and therefore stop the 489 getting the invite. I'm really not sure why you'd add 489 to an EOI if you qualify for 189 non-pro-rata...


Dear FFacs

Thank you for your reply. My agent suggested that I should do both and keep options open. I did no understand much then, but now when I think about it , I am confused myself.

Anyways, lets see if I am lucky in the next round.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

deorox said:


> Dear FFacs
> 
> Thank you for your reply. My agent suggested that I should do both and keep options open. I did no understand much then, but now when I think about it , I am confused myself.
> 
> Anyways, lets see if I am lucky in the next round.


Which kind of 489 did you enter on the EOI?


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Which kind of 489 did you enter on the EOI?


Family sponsored.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

deorox said:


> Family sponsored.


IN that case I'm puzzled too. Maybe your agent knows something we don't... maybe. All the best, and good luck.


----------



## sasidhar0 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sasidhar0 (Mar 12, 2017)

FFacs said:


> I'm guessing you mean a family sponsored 489? For a pro-rata occupation this question is irrelevant (at the moment) as they are using their allocation each round on 189.
> 
> On non pro-rata, it's an interesting question. I would guess the 189 would get the invite first (as the rule is that 489 FS only get invited when the 189 queue is empty), lock the EOI and therefore stop the 489 getting the invite. I'm really not sure why you'd add 489 to an EOI if you qualify for 189 non-pro-rata...


Hi, isn't it that non pro-rata occupations have more chances to get invited for 489 visa - 70 points over 189 visa - 60 points ? You reply says that both pro-rata & non pro-rata occupations don't have any chance to get invited for 489 visa. Please clarify which occupation type - EITHER 489 OR 189, is better over the other for 489 visa.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

sasidhar0 said:


> Hi, I couldn't clearly understand how the invitations are issued to 489 visa for pro-rata occupations. If an applicant lodges EOI with 65 points --189 visa & 75 points -- 489 visa, which visa would have high chances of getting invitation. Assuming that 65 is the minimum point score needed to get invitation for that pro-rata occupation, due to high volume of applications (for example Software Engineer). Someone please clarify.
> 
> If anyone has gone through similar situation as above, please share the details, which visa is approved invitation for, points for each visa type, the SOL occupation.


Dear Sasidhar,

Did you get the invite to know the actual answer to our question? Fingers crossed, I shall know by next week. I will update accordingly. 

All the best.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello All,

So to answer mine and everyone's question earlier, Skill Select chooses 189 over 489 regardless of the points (if occupation in non-pro rata). I received my 189 invitation today.


----------



## sasidhar0 (Mar 12, 2017)

deorox said:


> Dear Sasidhar,
> 
> Did you get the invite to know the actual answer to our question? Fingers crossed, I shall know by next week. I will update accordingly.
> 
> All the best.


Hi,

I am pursuing MS currently and once I finish I'll lodge EOI for 189 & 489 visas. Can you please let me know if your occupation Structural Engineer falls under non pro-rata category.


----------



## deorox (Mar 16, 2017)

sasidhar0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pursuing MS currently and once I finish I'll lodge EOI for 189 & 489 visas. Can you please let me know if your occupation Structural Engineer falls under non pro-rata category.


Dear Sasidhar

Yes, my occupation is currently non-pro rata.


----------



## Mantu1009 (Jul 21, 2017)

ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 30 Edu:15 Eng: 10
Total: 65 points 489 Far south coast NSW 
ACS applied: 01/10/16 Result: 15/10/16
PTE-A: R65 L75 S73 W78
EOI 489 NSW: 01/11/16 Invite: 15/12/16 
489 Lodged: 21/01/17 
First CO Contact: 02/02/2017 (medicals, form 80 & pcc India & UK Trisha GSM Adelaide
Submitted Everything: 14/07/2017
Grant: No response yet from CO

Please someone guide as i have heard nothing from my CO since then and they have not verified anything from my employer yet. Its been 6 months now and there is no verification call to my employer neither to me. Please guide me when can i expect my visa.

Thanks
Mantu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mantu1009 said:


> ANZSCO: 261111 Age: 30 Edu:15 Eng: 10
> Total: 65 points 489 Far south coast NSW
> ACS applied: 01/10/16 Result: 15/10/16
> PTE-A: R65 L75 S73 W78
> ...


You have just submitted the documents asked by the CO just a week back and you are getting impatient?

It's a long long way ahead still as technically the clock of 4-7 months for processing starts after the last CO contact for documents 

You just have to be patient and wait fir the grant or next CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Mantu1009 (Jul 21, 2017)

Mate its been 6 months today since i have submitted my documents and CO contacted me. Thats the reason for being impatient.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

deorox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering how they select your invite if you express interest in both 189 and 489.
> 
> ...


You can only receive one invitation for one EOI.
If you are invited with 189, you whole EOI will be frozen and no invitation will be sent to 489.
I would suggest people to submit 2 EOIs for 189 and 489 separately.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I'm guessing you mean a family sponsored 489? For a pro-rata occupation this question is irrelevant (at the moment) as they are using their allocation each round on 189.
> 
> On non pro-rata, it's an interesting question. I would guess the 189 would get the invite first (as the rule is that 489 FS only get invited when the 189 queue is empty), lock the EOI and therefore stop the 489 getting the invite. I'm really not sure why you'd add 489 to an EOI if you qualify for 189 non-pro-rata...


Even if I have high points like 75, still invites will not be issued to 489 ?

thanks


----------

